# 1080p vs 1440p monitor for editing?



## czarben (Nov 30, 2014)

Looking to get a new desktop monitor for photo and video editing. Was wondering if its worth it to shell out the extra cash for a 1440p screen. Anyone have any experience with the new 1440p screens?


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2014)

The screen type is more critical than the screen resolution.

FWIW - 1080p and 1440p are video file scan types for HDTV. The p indicates a progressive video scan as opposed to 1080i, an interlaced video scan.

A wide color gamut IPS type display is desirable for image editing, be it stills or video.


----------

